# Women's FTC in Florida?



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have a report on the AA or O/H Am? Thanks!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Q updates would be greatly appreciated too.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have complete Q results but here is what I do know.

1st # 16 Sky O- Jim Machado H- Kevin Cheff

2nd # 31 Ticket O- Andy Carlson H - Kevin Cheff


Proud Momma regards,

Andy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20

16 total


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I don't have complete Q results but here is what I do know.
> 
> 1st # 16 Sky O- Jim Machado H- Kevin Cheff
> 
> ...


What more do you need to know? Congratulations, Andy! And Jim, too! Two of the best that New England has to offer.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> I don't have complete Q results but here is what I do know.
> 
> 1st # 16 Sky O- Jim Machado H- Kevin Cheff
> 
> ...


Wooohooo!!! Congrats to you both on QAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

M


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

And you should be proud, Andy!!!!! Congrats to both you and Jim!
Diane


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Andy, your pup's a big dog now!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone have open or Amt call backs for water marks?


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats Andy, Ticket and Kevin


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

15 dogs to the open 4th is the report I got. I'm still interested  but don't have callbacks, sorry.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> I don't have complete Q results but here is what I do know.
> 
> 1st # 16 Sky O- Jim Machado H- Kevin Cheff
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Congratulations Andy and Jim.

Paula


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Jim and Andy! Hard work pays off. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Andy, Ticket & Kevin!


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Limited Final Series Callbacks

2, 3, 8, 10, 19, 25, 26, 30, 38, 46, 49, 61, 76, 76, 79, 81

Cheers

Your Marshall-Dennis

PS. Yo'all missed another GREAT Women's Tailgate complete with live band and feast extraordinaire. This is the way ALL tailgates used to be!! Oh how I wish more clubs would make this extra effort. I think it would enhance our game!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Andy I am so thrilled for you and Ticket


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the congratulations!! I am so happy with the fantastic job that Kevin has done with Ticket.

I am so proud of my Tickey Poo Poo!!


Andy


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Open callbacks at Women's:
2,3,8,10,19,25,26,30,38,46,49,61,76,79,81


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

How about the AM callbacks or results?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Proud Momma regards,


*Hey Proud Momma, Congrats!*


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

zeus3925 said:


> Open callbacks at Women's:
> 2,3,8,10,19,25,26,30,38,46,49,61,76,79,81




*#38*

Thats got to make you feel good, good luck Chuck


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any derby results?

Mike


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> *#38*
> 
> Thats got to make you feel good, good luck Chuck


Thanks, Todd. The big guy is running great, He's going to get 'er done sometime soon. Remember when I would have sold him for two bits?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,3,5,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,19,20

14 total


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Ticket and Skky.

Congradulation to Andy, Jim and Flint Reiver retrievers on the big day.

Valarie


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words..... I must say my Sky has a rather large fan club in the Ga.,FL. area. I'd like to thank Kevin and Linda for their training and loving care of Sky and all the dogs at Flintriver Retrievers.... Jim


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! .......Andy, "Ticket"...and Kevin! QAA  

Well Done!

Judy


----------



## Myst (Jun 26, 2003)

Way to go Jim!! Congrats! Cindy


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any Open and Amt placements?


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> *#38*
> 
> Thats got to make you feel good, good luck Chuck


Sorry Todd, we tried but got hammered by the fickle wind. We had a change of direction and it blew the marks out of the area. We were two birds short of the silk.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Any results Chuck? Yozamp?

Thanks


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby results?????????
Sue


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Derby results?????????
> Sue


It must be a big secret or somebody is controlling the results until they post them in RFTN or EE coz nobody is posting any results on any Stakes except for some partial result for Q


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby Results

1st- PLAYER Brown/Van Engen
2nd- ROSEY Kurlansky/Thompson
3rd- JEB Aul/Van Engen
4th- CHANCE Benda/ Van Engen

RJ- PEACE Chad Radt

Jam- CRASH Brookins/ Van Engen
Jam- ELLI Hatcher/ Van Engen


Player and Peace are litter mates........


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Chad, Thanks for the complete results. That's back to back greenies for Peace.

Sounds like it was a tough derby and marks were very tight. I guess my Crash bungled the short bird in the 4th series running 3 times as far as needed.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

mbrookins said:


> Chad, Thanks for the complete results. That's back to back greenies for Peace.
> 
> Sounds like it was a tough derby and marks were very tight. I guess my Crash bungled the short bird in the 4th series running 3 times as far as needed.


Yeah, he ran under the arc ....... and just kept on going. Very nice looking dog.

Chad


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the JAM Chad. Sorry I missed ya guys the other weekend. Dealing with my dad's cancer didn't have me feeling too sociable


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Smackwater said:


> Way to go Ticket and Skky.
> 
> Congradulation to Andy, Jim and Flint Reiver retrievers on the big day.
> 
> Valarie


Oh Yeah - the GREATEST NEWS we've seen in these parts for awhile!
Congratulations to the whole bunch of you!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yahoo my little "Jeb"(Zebbie)
Nana Sue


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Special thanks to Pat Burns for getting 4th in the Open with Traveler. Trav is 29 mnths and has finished 5 AA stakes this being his first ribbon other than Green!!!!!!!!! We are excited about this guy!
CB


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Congrats to Chad and Pat ...he must be one special dog


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

AM
#
Dog NameOwnerHandlerResults60 FC Longleaf Candlewoody Marshall Dunaway Marshall Dunaway 1st 61 FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker Judy & Jim Powers Judy Powers 2nd 54 CFC Buckshots Rock Your World Alma Lalley Alma Lalley 3rd 63 FC-AFC Gimme Five More Mac & Lynne DuBose DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose 4th 33 AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru The Brush MH Jim & Judy Powers Jim Powers Res. Jam 3 FC AFC Weezer Retreezer Lydia Fekula Lydia Fekula/Jeff Schuett Jam 27 FC AFC Hardscrabble Blowin in the Wind Duncan & Ellen Christie Duncan Christie Jam 52 FC/AFC/CFC/CAFC Justin Time Zoe's Nine-One-One Barbara & Jerry Younglove Barbara Younglove Jam 58 Ho'oikaikakeakua MH Don & Mary Bovers Don Bovers Jam 59 Hickory Stick Personal Ensign mitchel brown Margot Brown Jam 


Congratulations to Marshall and Woody. 2 Am wins so far and qualified for the national am. Go get that 5 more points.


----------

